# Front End Oil



## Sailorman3 (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m unable to purchase SAE 80 gear oil in my area. I wanted to change it out from hydraulic fluid. What is the next best gear oil to use? Tractor is a 2021 CK 3510. Thanks!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Not pimping these guys, although they are an excellent dealership. I've ordered parts from them several times. Here's a short video concerning front axle fluid. I run 80W-90 in mine. Available at Farm and Home Stores or Automotive Parts Stores.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I use Amsoil *SEVERE GEAR® 75W-90*
Any good multigrade gear lube will work well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sailorman3 said:


> *I’m unable to purchase SAE 80 gear oil in my area.* I wanted to change it out from hydraulic fluid. What is the next best gear oil to use? Tractor is a 2021 CK 3510. Thanks!


Where do you live? You can get gear oil at any auto parts store or big box store box store. Messicks ship to Canada btw.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think Messicks can ship oil. I tried to get a Case dealer 200 miles from me to ship up a few pails to a dealer in my area, and he said he couldn't!?! A pallet load or two to make up a load and he'd do it.
Anyways, back to the O.P. 


Sailorman3 said:


> I’m unable to purchase SAE 80 gear oil in my area. I wanted to change it out from hydraulic fluid. What is the next best gear oil to use? Tractor is a 2021 CK 3510. Thanks!


You have a brand new tractor.... You didn't mention if it is an E or and HST, but why would you not use the oil from the manufacturer at least until the warranty expired? Not sure about your tractor, but a lot of tractors these days use the same oil for everything... except the engine. I wouldn't want to mess with the convenience, at least for now.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My opinion on front axle is... If you are using the unit where the is a high shock load on the front axle, change it out to 80-90 GL4-5 gear oil. I happen to use 85-140 in my tractors and if you read your owners manual it will state either transmission fluid or. I go with the or myself. Did that when they were new and under warranty btw. Don't understand the 'unable to get' part. Gear oil is usually available everywhere like I stated above.

Nice thing about gear oil is it's higher viscosity will mitigate any leaks on the outboards where the seal rides between the upper and lower knuckles.

Changing from the factor fill to gear oil won't impact the warranty one bit.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sailorman3 said:


> I’m unable to purchase SAE 80 gear oil in my area. I wanted to change it out from hydraulic fluid. What is the next best gear oil to use? Tractor is a 2021 CK 3510. Thanks!



First of all, why are you wanting to change the fluid out?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Because gear oil provides better load and shock resistance than transmission fluid most likely.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Because gear oil provides better load and shock resistance than transmission fluid most likely.



I was asking the original poster this question........With that small of a tractor he don't need to change out the UTF in the front axel of a brand new tractor.........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Did you bother to read his first post? He wants to. BTW, axle not axel...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Did you bother to read his first post? He wants to. BTW, axle not axel...



First of all, with as many typos as I have seen you make on here, don't even try to correct me.............Second, I did read his first post and that is why I was asking HIM the question.............


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm crabby this evening. Been out plowing wet snow all day. On the oil, I'd say it's his prerogative if he wants to replace it, he owns not you and not your place to interrogate him on that choice, which is actually a good choice. gear oil is a much better front axle lubricant versus transmission fluid. Something I did on both my M9's almost as soon as I got them, way back when. It's still axle last time I checked.....lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So it's *today* that you are crabby! LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not today. Got my snow removal stuff basically done so my mood is marginally better. Still need to remove some drifts and touch up some areas I missed last night.

Has to be the one thing I don't like doping is snow removal or should I say redistributing it elsewhere.

Cold out today. Have to warm up the tractor for a while before embarking on the final chore.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Freezing cold here this am.... snow coming for the rest of the week.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not today. Got my snow removal stuff basically done so my mood is marginally better. Still need to remove some drifts and touch up some areas I missed last night.
> 
> Has to be the one thing I don't like doping is snow removal or should I say redistributing it elsewhere.
> 
> Cold out today. Have to warm up the tractor for a while before embarking on the final chore.


I've got 2" of blown snow on a 24x30ft concrete apron outside wifey's garage door that needs cleaned off.

Sadly, I'll crank the little JD2210 with front blade and clear it rather than shovel by hand. Sucks getting old and lazy. I'll just call it "Older and Wiser". 😊


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Freezing cold here this am.... snow coming for the rest of the week.


We've actually had a very easy Winter. Huge temp swings. Minimal snowfall. No ice. 1/2" of rain. Been very easy on country roads.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> We've actually had a very easy Winter. Huge temp swings. Minimal snowfall. No ice. 1/2" of rain. Been very easy on country roads.


It ain't over with yet Richard.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Freezing cold here this am.... snow coming for the rest of the week.


Up where you live, is there anything else but winter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We have three seasons up this way.... Last winter, this winter and next winter! LOL

I was talking to a friend of mine up in Northern Saskatchewan and he said what summer amounted to was two weeks of poor sledding!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Know a guy who lives in Saskatoon. I don't believe he owns a short sleeve shirt.


----------

